# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  22/07 02:00 Vitoria - Bahia: “Ngựa ô” chưa dừng vó

## skygame

*Vitoria đang trở thành một trong những “ngựa ô” thú vị ở mùa giải này. đón tiếp Bahia ở vòng đấu này, “ngựa ô” Vitoria sẽ tiếp kiến làm náo loạn bảng xếp hạng khi vững ở một trong hai vị trí dẫn đầu.*



 Chỉ là một tân binh ở giải vô địch Brazil mùa này nhưng Vitoria lại có được sự khởi đầu không thể ấn tượng hơn. thắng lợi trước Sao Paulo ở vòng đấu trước đã là trận thắng thứ 4 của thầy trò HLV Caio Júnior. tạm rơi xuống vị trí thứ 4 sau loạt đấu sớm đêm qua, Vitoria sẽ trở lại với một trong hai vị trí dẫn đầu nếu vượt qua một Bahia không quá mạnh.

Trên sân nhà, Vitotia đang thể hiện một phong thái “chẳng thể ngăn chặn” khi chiến thắng cả 3 trận gần nhất. Ngoài một Atletico Paranaense ít danh tiếng, các vị khách đã viếng thăm sân Barradão mùa này đều thuộc hàng khó nhằn, Internacional ở vòng đấu trước hết, Vasco da Gamma ở vòng 3 và mới nhất là Sao Paulo.

Trong khi đó, Bahia lại đang không có được phong độ tốt trên sân khách. Ngoài thắng lợi trước một Sao Paulo đang khủng hoảng bốn bề, Bahia thua cả Criciuma và chỉ kiếm được 1 trận hòa trên sân Ponte Preta. Hàng tiến công chỉ mới ghi được 8 bàn sau 7 vòng đấu sẽ khiến Bahia gặp muôn nghìn khó khăn trước một Vitoria phòng ngự chém đẹp và phản công hết sức sắc sảo.

Không những thế, thành tích thi đấu trong dĩ vãng cũng đang ngoảnh mặt với Bahia. Ở 8 cuộc đối đầu gần nhất, Bahia chỉ kiếm được 4 trận hòa và thua đến 4 trận trước Vitoria. Trước chuyến làm khách lần này, đến 1 điểm Bahia cũng khó lòng có thể mang về.



*Nhận định: 0.82 * 0 : 1 /2  * -0.89*

Với phong thái đang lên rất cao ở thời điểm hiện tại, Bahia không phải là thử thách quá lớn với Vitoria. Sự ủng hộ từ lợi thế sân nhà và thành tích đối đầu trong quá vãng càng khiến cửa thắng của Vitoria trở thành sáng sủa hơn các vị khách. Kèo chấp đến nửa trái, chọn lựa Vitoria vẫn an toàn hơn.



*Con số:*

4 – Vitoria chỉ xếp thứ 4, vị trí rốt cục được thăng hạng ở Serie B mùa trước.

2 – Chỉ có 2/ 6 cuộc đối đầu gần nhất giữa hai đội kết thúc dưới 3 bàn.

1 – Vitoria chỉ thua 1 trận theo kèo châu Á trong 6 trận gần nhất.

3 – Có 3/ 6 trận gần nhất của Vitoria kết thúc dưới 3 bàn.

1 – Bahia cũng chỉ thua 1 trận theo kèo châu Á trong 6 trận gần nhất.

4 – Có đến 4/ 8 trận gần nhất của Bahia kết thúc dưới 3 bàn.





*Dự đoán: 2 – 1*

----------


## nguyenuyen

*Trả lời: 22/07 02:00 Vitoria - Bahia: “Ngựa ô” chưa dừng vó*

out thằng này. đúng đen :wacko:

----------

